# Riesenkoi 104,5 cm



## Teichforum.info (29. Okt. 2003)

Hallo Leute

Das Bild habe ich gerade gefunden.
Hammer oder :yau: 

Von wegen Koi´s werden nur ca. 80 cm groß!!


----------



## Teichforum.info (29. Okt. 2003)

Hallo Snert

haste da nen Computer für gehabt ? Wie du so schon schreibst " Irren iss menschlich "   . Nicht alles was nach Karpfen aussieht iss ein Koi .  
Dieser zum Beispiel iss ein __ Graskarpfen , ned so doll groß . Die werden bis 1,2 meter lang und 50 Pfund schwer .


----------



## Teichforum.info (29. Okt. 2003)

@azurit
Ich denke das ist auch kein __ Graskarpfen.
Die sehen anders aus!!
http://www.angeltreff.org/fische/friedfische/grasfisch/grasfisch.html

Da ich ein Laie bin weiß ich es aber auch nicht genau. 
Mir fehlt beim Graskarfen (Grasfisch) die kleinen Zipfel (ich weiß nicht wie sie heißen) am Maul.


----------



## Teichforum.info (29. Okt. 2003)

Der Fisch sieht sicher nur so groß aus, weil die Asiaten immer so klein und zierlich sind


----------



## Teichforum.info (29. Okt. 2003)

*....*

Hmmm, Susanne, so einen Fisch haste doch auch schon gesehen .... weisste noch ? Könnte fast ein __ Wildkarpfen sein ? Kommt mir so bekannt vor ...


----------



## Teichforum.info (29. Okt. 2003)




----------



## Teichforum.info (29. Okt. 2003)

Hallo Snert

meinst du mit Zipfel etwa die Barteln ? Sind beim __ Graskarpfen nur an der Oberlippe , wie bei dem aufem Bild . Für einen __ Schuppenkarpfen , welcher dem auch ähnellt isser mir zu grün und fehlen die unteren Barteln .
Und die __ Wildkarpfen , welche auch schon sehr sellten geworden sind , werden nicht so gross , mal max 7 Kg. Habe an unserem Weiher schon des öfteren Graskarpfen von 1 meter und mehr gefangen , welche dann so um die 40 - 45 Pfund wiegen .


----------



## Teichforum.info (29. Okt. 2003)

Hallo 
Ich würde sagen es ist ein normaler __ Schuppenkarpfen, :razz: 
das Bild war vor kurzem in der Anglerzeitschrift EOX oder so.
Ein Kollege bezieht die Regelmäßig.
paul


----------



## Teichforum.info (29. Okt. 2003)

*...*

Hallo Paul/Patrick,

werde heute mittag mal meine Bilder auskramen ... mal sehen, ob ich den __ Wildkarpfen erwicht habe auf dem Foto, der sah genauso aus.

@Helmut
Guck mal, sehen deine großen Karpfen ned auch so aus ?


----------



## Teichforum.info (29. Okt. 2003)

hallo zusammen,

aufjedenfall klein ist er nicht   

tommi und patrick - am wochenende könnt ihr ein paar kleinere __ wildkarpfen sehen und vergleichen - aber bringt das foto mit    


gruß jürgen


----------



## Teichforum.info (29. Okt. 2003)

*....*

Hallo Jürgen,

dat werden wir sicher machen ....

vorab schonmal ein Pic eines Anglers mit einem __ Wildkarpfen







Markant und wichtig die Flossenrötung ...


----------



## Teichforum.info (29. Okt. 2003)

@Paul

Der __ Schuppenkarpfen iss mir zu hochrückig für das Bild ... heir zum Vergleich einer:


----------



## Teichforum.info (29. Okt. 2003)




----------



## Teichforum.info (29. Okt. 2003)

hierbei handelt es sich um einen __ schuppenkarpfen.deise werden in der tat sehr groß und kommen auch bei uns vor.habe schon ein paar gefangen.
sie haben 4 barteln.2 an der oberlippe und 2 an der unterlippe, wobei die an der unterlippe kleiner sind.
schuppenkarpfen sind sehr hochrückig, wenn sie eher klein sind.wenn sie ausgewachsen sind, fällt es gar nicht so auf, weil ihr körper sich in die länge zieht...


----------



## Teichforum.info (30. Okt. 2003)

Hi Luke

und genau diese unteren Barteln vermisse ich auf diesem Foto . Den Stiernacken bekommen sie auch eher in kleineren Weiher , dort , wo sie gegen eine Strömung ankämpfen , iss dies gar ned so ausgeprägt . Und wie du schon sagtest , fällt dies bei grösseren Tieren nicht mehr auf . 

__ Graskarpfen haben keine unteren Bartel und sind in drüben Gewässer nicht so silber wie auf den Bilder von Ole ( In unserem Weiher sind sie eher grün-braun ).

__ Wildkarpfen werden meines Wissens nach nicht so gross , ausser sie wurden mit einer anderen Rasse gekreuzt , sind dann aber keine Wildkarpfen mehr . Das Rot in der Schwanzflosse findet man ach öfter bei Schuppen und Spiegelkarpfen .

Mal diesem Fisch noch die unteren Barteln ins Bild und wir einigen uns auf den __ Schuppenkarpfen


----------



## Teichforum.info (30. Okt. 2003)

Hallo Patrick!


Genau...... und der Pinsel der ihn hochhält ist ein kleinwüchsiger Japaner.  

Ein wichtiges Unterscheidungskriterium ist auch die Rückenflosse. Sie fällt beim Graser sehr klein aus.
Dieser hat eher die eines Karpfens.

Beim Maul fehlen wohl tatsächlich ein paar Barteln.
Aber das sieht so aus, als wenn der auch nicht angeln kann und die Hälfte des Mauls weggerissen wurde :cry: 

Wusste gar nicht, dass Du auch Angler bist.


----------



## Teichforum.info (30. Okt. 2003)




----------



## Teichforum.info (30. Okt. 2003)

Hi Ole

na , das mit dem Einloggen iss gar ned so schwer , übs halt noch etwas     
Wird wohl niemanden Intressieren aber :
Ich bin seit meinem 1. lebensjahr in einem Agelsportverein , in welchem mein Vater Gründungsmitglied iss . Wir besitzen seit 1968 sellbst nen Weiher so ca. 72 mal 25 meter gross . 1986 habe ich meine Sportfischerprüfung gemacht und 1988 meine Ausbildung zum Fliegenfischen . 1996 habe ich , rein aus Intresse an Neuerungen , nochmal eine Sportfischerprüfung absolviert . Das Hobby Angeln habe ich aus Zeitmangel seit drei Jahren vernachlässigt , mein Intresse dran aber nicht . 


Wenn ich mir das Untermaul dieses Fisches ansehe , denke ich eigentlich in die Richtung __ Graskarpfen , sieht bei diesem auch so aus . Könnte natürlich auch vom unsachgemäsen Abködern sein . Und die fehlenden Barteln könnten auch anliegen . Drozdem glaube ich nicht an einen __ Wildkarpfen .


----------



## Teichforum.info (30. Okt. 2003)




----------



## Teichforum.info (30. Okt. 2003)

Hi,
das Bild hab ich schon mal im Netz gesehn bei koi.de oder koi-hobby.de ich glaube da wurde von einem __ Wildkarpfen gesprochen was aber garnix heißt!


----------



## Teichforum.info (9. Jan. 2004)

Der Fisch sieht ziemlich nach einem __ Wildkarpfen aus!
Der gezeigt Fisch hat vermutlich ca.40Pfund(20kg).

40Pfündige Karpfen werden immer wieder in Deutschland gefangen.Weiter im Süden werden dann noch weit schwerere gefangen!


Gras-,Silber und __ Marmorkarpfen wachsen noch schneller als der Karpfen.Der größte Marmorkarpfen einer deutschen Rekordliste liegt bei ca. 90Pfund (45kg)!!

Marmorkarpfen können bei idealen lebensbedingungen (meiner Fachlitertur zu folge) nach 6 Jahren schon eine größe von weit über 70cm errrecihen!!

Das nur so am Rande.....


----------



## Teichforum.info (1. März 2005)

*ein ganz normaler  Schuppenkarpfen*

Ich bin seit langem angler und dieser Fisch ist ein normaler Schuppenkarpfen für nen __ Wildkarpfen ist er zu lang ausserdem gibt es so gut wie keine wildkarpfen mehr da sie sich mit ihren weitergezüchtetenverwanten gekreutz haben.
es gibt bei den zuchtformen von Karpfen hochrückige sowie auch nicht so hochrückige.
Karpfen können sehr groß werden ich habe schon Bilder und berichte in Angelzeitschriften gesehen von 120 cm und 68 pfund geweicht


----------



## Teichforum.info (2. März 2005)

hallo zusammen,
ich glaub das foto ist irgendwie in gewisser form nachbearbeitet.
damit mein ich nicht unbedingt die grösse des fisches, sondern vielmehr 
das es optisch so wirkt, dass der fisch einen grösseren gesamteindruck macht.
von den farben her denke ich wurde mit einem bildbearbeitungsprogramm
die farbsättigung stark angehoben.
muss nicht richtig sein was ich hier schreibe, aber auf mich wirkt es so.


----------



## Teichforum.info (2. März 2005)

Tach!

Groß werden sie. Dieser hat 60 Pfund!!!!!!!!!


Ich tippe mal, dass der andere ein __ Schuppenkarpfen aus einem Fließgewässer ist.


----------



## Teichforum.info (3. März 2005)

Hi.

Ich geb auch mal meinen Senf dazu.   

Das ist eindeutig ein Karpfen (Cyprinus carpio) und kein __ Graskarpfen (Ctenopharyngodon idella).
Was für ein Karpfen das genau ist kann ich auch nicht sagen. Ich würde auf einen __ Schuppenkarpfen tippen. Könnte aber auch ein __ Wildkarpfen sein, bin aber wegen der Größe nicht sicher.
Es gibt Schuppenkarpfen die sehr Hochrückig sind (z.B. im Gewässern mit vielen Raubfischen oder mit wenig oder ohne Strömung) und es gibt welche die nicht so hoch sind (in Gewässern mit wenig oder gar keinen Raubfischen oder mit stärkerer Strömung). 

Auf jeden Fall ist es kein Graskarpfen. Der sieht nämlich so aus. 
[DLMURL="http://www.jjphoto.dk/fish_archive/ctenopharyngodon_idella.htm"]Hier klicken.[/DLMURL] 

Meines Wissens haben Graskarpfen *keine* Barteln. Schon allein deswegen weil sie nicht gründeln und ihre Nahrung nicht vom Boden aufnehmen, wie der Karpfen.
Das auf dem Bild nur 2 Barteln zu sehen sind hat nichts zu sagen. Die anderen 2 oberen Barteln sind viel kleiner und auf diesem Bild nicht zu erkennen, sind aber trotzdem da. Und wenn er sie dann noch "angelegt" hat sind sie sowieso kaum zu erkennen. 
Die 4 Barteln des Karpfens sind übrigens alle am Oberkiefer. 1 Paar an der Oberlippe und 1 Paar in den "Mundwinkeln".

Hier gut zu erkennen. 








Schöne Grüße
Mirko


----------

